
An Unexpected Career: Target’s Forensic Services Laboratory - AlphaWeaver
https://corporate.target.com/article/2012/02/an-unexpected-career-target-forensic-services-labo
======
phillipseamore
So you could expect to see this on court filings?

Evidence analysis provided by Target - expect more, pay less.

